# Product review thread.



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rotastak water bottles in hamster and rabbit size have a high failure rate.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

So do Ferplast.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like it's back to classic then.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, I did a deal with a local petshop, bought 18 for €15. The Classic mouse 75ml.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

classic bottles do seem to be the best (red cap ones) blue cap ones known as universal 140ml do have a higher fail rate in leaking. 15 bottles per box 2 boxes purchased 8 had faulty nozzles constantly dripped 2 drips per second.

Bottles with double ball bearings inside seem to have problems for mice also as pressure and weight ratio may be to hard for the mice to drink from properly but are adequate for hamsters.

Anyone thinking of automatic watering system can also easily remove the metal nozzle using pliers and attach to the relevant sized hose 8mm inside diameter, cheaper than the vari-flow nozzles.


----------

